
I Fooled Millions into Thinking Chocolate Helps Weight Loss. Here's How. - Moodles
https://io9.gizmodo.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-chocolate-helps-weight-1707251800
======
ggm
I just want to say that including "permission" to eat one square of chocolate
(consumer, one small nubbin, there is no standard size) in my 5:2 diet, gave
me a very strong reward which helped motivate me to stick to the diet. So,
whilst I totally get the storyline is how fictive the results are, I can also
see why some diets including this form of reward for compliance could actually
have a rational basis. And.. chocolate. mmm. I'm thinking about hippos dipped
in chocolate right now. ok, skip the hippo.

